# Ferries to Cyprus?



## 91833 (May 1, 2005)

It would certainly be great if anyone could help out on motorhoming in Cyprus. As far as I can ascertain at the moment there aren't any ferries running between Greece and Cyprus, and it's a b****y tiring swim towing a Motorhome. Seriously, does anyone know of ferry transport to the island? :?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

tony23 said:


> It would certainly be great if anyone could help out on motorhoming in Cyprus. As far as I can ascertain at the moment there aren't any ferries running between Greece and Cyprus, and it's a b****y tiring swim towing a Motorhome. Seriously, does anyone know of ferry transport to the island? :?


Hi *tony23*. Is this any good for you Med Ferries


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

tony23 said:


> It would certainly be great if anyone could help out on motorhoming in Cyprus. As far as I can ascertain at the moment there aren't any ferries running between Greece and Cyprus, and it's a b****y tiring swim towing a Motorhome. Seriously, does anyone know of ferry transport to the island? :?


Tony

This is the latest up to date info on the ferries to Cyprus.

The car ferries to southern (Greek) Cyprus have been suspended for a few years now, we have never been able to find out why. One can only assume that the insurers would not cover the risk with the escalation of troubles in the middle east. It is unlikely that the service will start again in the near future.

LOUIS CRUISE LINES were sailing between Greece and Cyprus but were only taking cars up to 1.7 metres in height and that service finishes at the end of September..

We were in Turkey Jan - April 2004 and checked out the ferries to Northern Cyprus. We plan to return to Turkey in Jan 2006 and we will most likely take the ferry to Northern Cyprus.

In March 2004 there there were two ferries from Turkey to Northern Cyprus:-

Tasucu (Silifke) to Girne (Kyrenia) about four hours. Daily. Sleep in van.

Mersin to Famagusta About ten hours every other day.

The main agent for the ferries is http://www.fergun.net/uk/

A good source of info on the border events in Cyprus is the Greek English language newspaper www.ekathimerini.com and the Turkish English language newspaper www.turkishdailynews.com

It is now possible to cross from Southern (Greek) Cyprus to Northern (Turkish) Cyprus and vice versa but if you enter Cyprus from Turkey you must return the same route. The same applies to Greece if you enter from Greece you must return that way. Hopefully in the future you will be able to do a round trip in via Turkey and out via Greece or vise versa.

As EU citizens you can cross over (either way) at will, but at the Turkish side you have to show your passport, and at Greek side they are strictly searching you/vehicles to stop ANY tobacco or alcohol being brought across.

EU citizens travelling from the Greek side have to pay £10 each visit for vehicle insurance.

That's the good news. The bad news is, at present the only way to travel to Cyprus with your motorhome is via Turkey and that's a long way.

You can get your van to Southern (Greek) Cyprus from Greece is by RO RO freight ferry ( http://www.viamare.com/freight/index.htm) but the cost is horrendous.

For further info on Cyprus see http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/cyprus1.htm

Don


----------



## 91833 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Don, appreciate your info. knowing it to be first class. Louis Lines and Viamare are as you say, either restrictive or extremely expensive. Didn't know about the Turkey / N. Cyprus routes as have considered it a "bridge too far". At least up to now. Food for thought. Apologies to nukeadmin for going off his original subject, at a tangent.


----------

